# Balanceadora dinámica pequeños rotores



## icaro8 (Abr 30, 2007)

Estoy buscando un circuito o información para poder construirme una máquina para balancear rotores , se que trabaja con una lámpara estroboscópica y el rotor lo hacen girar , también le hacen una marca al rotor y cuando encienden la luz ésta les marca el lugar donde debe colocar  el contrapeso, cualquier dato link o comentario me será de gran ayuda. Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## Elvic (Abr 30, 2007)

saludos *icaro8*

pues bien a lo que te refieres seguramente es es a la lampara estrobo eso quiero pensar pues bien aquí te dejo un enlace de un circuito que te podría servir


http://vprea.tripod.com/electronica/strobe.htm


suerT


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 30, 2007)

Yo tambien vi una de estas maquinas que la utilizaban para ajustar los ventiladores para coche, el tio metia el motor , lo hacia girar y lo paraba y metia el plomito, lo que pasa es el tio le tinia una practica acojonante.
El estroboscopio hoy en dia tienes dos soluciones, con una lampara de xeon o con led's que tienen mayor duracion.

Supongo que funciona con muelles, una mesa suspedida por muelles (como una cama) que en reposo , con motor parado, esta perfectamente escuadrada ajustando la fuerza de los mulles. Al encender el motor  se desequilibra los muelles y el estroboscopio te permite ver una foto fija de la vibracion.

Es importante tener velocidad variable del motor y del estroboscopio.
Los muelles necesitan un sistema de tensado.


Ojo yo no he utilizado ninguno ni los he desmontado, supongo que por internet algo encontraras.


----------



## Gabriel_001 (May 16, 2007)

Hola icaro8, espero que te sea de utilidad el siguiente link, yo también estoy interesado en la construcción de algo similar, cualquier novedad que tengas comentala, saludos.

http://www.technologie-entwicklung.de/Gasturbines/Balancing_Tool/balancing_tool.html


----------

